# Spring Crappies in ND?



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Since we are getting close to spring fishing, does anyone out there try and get those crappies out of the Pipe in the spring? I have done a lot of crappie fishing in MN, but never in ND in the spring.


----------

